

Reflections | Projections ACM@UIUC Conference - Oct. 7-9th - whackedspinach
http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2011/

======
nellyspageli
I went to this last year and there were a ton of great speakers!

~~~
whackedspinach
Here are the speakers for this year:
<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2011/speakers.php>

